# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  The Intrepid Travelogue of the Yogi werty52

## werty52

Wanted to give this workbook a cool name ^_^

I've recently started meditating, ADA and no PMO (~2 weeks now). I have felt for years now that I was lacking awareness to the world around me, constantly living in auto pilot mode and I really disliked that feeling. So along with increasing my awareness because I want to be aware, I also want to better my dream clarity, vividness, and my lucid dreaming frequency, stability and duration.

Most of my lucids tend to last >1 minute and I tend to feel detached from the world, in a haze.

I'll be posting the results to the basic level #1 lesson soon

----------


## werty52

I did this without hearing aids so I'll eventually try again with them on and try perceive the difference.

Version 1 - Listening to a Noisy World (Lv1)
I set up in my lounge and closed my eyes focusing on the major sounds. There really weren't many sounds in my environment though so..
-Tick-tock of the clock
-hum of my laptop
-sound of myself breathing (realizing there was a difference in sound between in and out breaths)
-cars passing on a distant road + the blowing of the wind through trees (which was so quiet it was almost indistinguishable from the cars)
-water dripping outside, I think there may have been about 3 different areas (above on the roof and 2 in front outside the window) they were falling but after about 10 minutes they disappeared.
-a random click that came mysteriously from my left, maybe from the freeview box?
-blood pumping around my ears

Noticed the slight change in sounds from when they start and finish, especially in the clock. I could only hold 4 sounds simultaneously in awareness but I think that's a good start.

----------


## werty52

Version 1 - Listening to a Noisy World

I've managed to go through levels 1, 2 and 3 several times since starting. I find 3 sounds to be the easiest to tune into at a time, with a shaky fourth. Any more than that and I'll start ignoring one of the other sounds. The direction a sound comes from is pretty interesting for me. There's a huge difference in hearing ability between my ears (almost completely deaf in my right ear and ~50% deaf in my left) so I actually heard some sounds at first to be coming from the opposite direction. 

Version 2 - Feel an Intense World

I've done this a few times already but not for DY so I found this a bit easier than V1. So far I've managed to do level 1, 2, 4 and 5. I don't know why I skipped 3  ::chuckle::  I'll be sure to do it though. I mostly focus on level 2 and 4/5 and have been doing this for the past couple weeks, it's also my favourite to do  :smiley: .

Version 3 - Mixing it up

I tested level 1 and 2 of this today as I've finally been able to acquire some hard candy (it was surprisingly really difficult to find O_O). Level 1 was interesting and I found that maintaining the presence of flavour in my mouth wasn't too difficult, and it seemed to come in 'waves' associated with swallowing. Every time I swallowed the flavour would become more present again. I also felt like my attention was drawn more to the presence of it rolling around in my mouth which distracted me from the flavour slightly. When I started rubbing my thumbnail against my middle finger it became quite a bit harder. I found that the focus on taste was much easier compared to the touch of my nail, as the rubbing sensation would be the first to be 'ignored' by my mind. 


After doing these exercises I notice that now I find myself tuning my awareness to the world around me at random times intermittently throughout the day. I find myself just cycling through my senses and paying attention to each, which helps to stop myself from zoning out and daydreaming too. Hopefully I'm not rolling through all of these too fast O_O I plan on sticking to this basic lesson for another week or more as I don't want to rush.

----------


## Sivason

Great job so far. That is funny about hard candy being difficult to find. Here it is sold at just about every cash register you go to.

----------

